# dash pickup shoes



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

have you tried them?
thinking of getting the long version but would like input.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

same here


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

The long ones are not legal for organized racing. And you have to be careful they can short out the rails. 

I just got some of the shorter ones and so far have been pleased with the results. They are very similar to the BRST shoes, but not as thick. Being thinner they are a little harder to get adjusted.

Jeff


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I am also using the BSRT style and am quite pleased with them.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

If anyone wants a set or two to try, pm me and ill send a few out.

I never in the entire 43 years I been running seen a shoe short the rails. To each his own.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> If anyone wants a set or two to try, pm me and ill send a few out.
> 
> I never in the entire 43 years I been running seen a shoe short the rails. To each his own.


same here....

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hey Joe....*

....PM sent 


Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> If anyone wants a set or two to try, pm me and ill send a few out.
> 
> I never in the entire 43 years I been running seen a shoe short the rails. To each his own.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*long step type*

i have used the long step type of dash shoe on 2 chassis. for my money they work just fine! and i,m glad to have a choice of the 2 different styles. also let me just say that we must support dash products be it mags or shoes or some great looking bodies! the more dash stuff we buy i think the sooner we will see a chassis on our traks. always a quality product!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Joe I have a "Fray" built car that I bought from the bay cheap, and it came with the flat ski type AFX shoes with no step at all in them, I am not sure they may be BSRT, but they will short out on the rails on a really wide slide. The cars not a Fray caliber car, or anywhere even close to fast, The Dash L88 Camaro body was what I bought it for, I just had never seen these type shoes on a T-jet, but they will short out on Tomy track.

I too have ran the Dash Long shoes & they seem to wear well and adjust easily, Like was mentioned I too want to support Dash products as much as I can. He is a great asset to our slot car community.

Boosted


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, long ski shoes no step, will short the track with a wide swing.Has happened on my Max. They were aurora shoes. I have the long step Dash shoes but have not tried them yet.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

wheelszk said:


> Yes, long ski shoes no step, will short the track with a wide swing.Has happened on my Max. They were aurora shoes. I have the long step Dash shoes but have not tried them yet.


i could see that happening when the rear end swings out on turns..
but would still like to try a pair.


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

*dash long shoes*

I have been using long dash pick up shoes never had a problem with them shorting out the track. On the plus side my car ran 3/10 ok a second faster with them. I have seen afx shoes short out the track .


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I have both Dash pickups in stock.The long ski and the step shoes.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

2racer said:


> I have been using long dash pick up shoes never had a problem with them shorting out the track. On the plus side my car ran 3/10 ok a second faster with them. I have seen afx shoes short out the track .


the 'shorter step' shoe, similar to the BSRT 504 is now available. Ours are a bit longer and don't hang up on the shoe hangers, plus the rear hook is slightly different and allows for a firmer 'seat'.

I believe I was told by Tom Stumpf that these have received approval from ECHORR. Tom has both our long step ski shoe, and the shorter 504-ish shoe available


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Dan, I've won several races with the step style shoes. Nice job. Al


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ajd350 said:


> Dan, I've won several races with the step style shoes. Nice job. Al


Awesome!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> Dan, I've won several races with the step style shoes. Nice job. Al


Where do I buy these winning pickup shoes at, as I want to win some races too.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

They're not magical shoes, just a quality part of a well prepared race car. 
(  And soon to be available quality complete chassis :thumbsup


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pickup shoes?*



tomhocars said:


> I have both Dash pickups in stock.The long ski and the step shoes.


Tom has these in stock. I am sure a simple PM to him provide all the details required to be able to purchase them through him.
there is a nasty little rumor that he also stocks the DASH magnets that are in such high demand. but I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dyno Dom said:


> They're not magical shoes, just a quality part of a well prepared race car.
> (  And soon to be available quality complete chassis :thumbsup


Magic Shoes....aisle 2, next to the Ruby Slippers. See: wooden shoes, clogs, lead boots, cement galoshes.


My car runs like it's wearing...(choose from the above list)

Also see: "Flintstone brakes"


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I, too like the long step Dash shoes. Never had a short out across rails and the quality is high.

-Cory


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Haven't even tried the long-step ski shoes because our rule set does not allow them. They work well with the Oogan springs. No cement galoshes here.....LOL.

Al


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Never had a short out across rails


that means you have to push harder!!!

most often you do not know about the short unless track or controller is fused


----------

